# ''Please insert original DVD S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky'' issue



## leary (Mar 11, 2009)

HI

First, I do have the original dvd (came with my video card). 2nd it installed with no issues as did the latest patch but when I try to launch the game the box asks *"Launch the game"* or *"No"* so I click to launch and after a minute or so of nothingness a message box appears *"Please insert the original DVD STALKER CLEAR SKY"* over and over....etc. Btw, the dvd drive works fine...appreciate any help to resolve this issue. Hate having a game I should be able to play. 
specs:
Abit AW9D-MAX (Intel i975-ICH7) 
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU e6600 @ 2.4GHz Arctic Freezer pro 7 
XFX GTX 260 896mb GDDR 3
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2gig) DDR2 6400 800 Mhz 4-4-3-5 
Seagate NL35 Series 250 GB SATA Internal Hard Drive 
ULTRA-QUIET PSU: SILENCER® 750 ATX
NEC NR-7900A CD-RW IDE Internal 24x10x40 
Samsung 56X DVD Combo 
Antec Nine Hundred Mid-tower


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

looks like a securom issue to me

do you have daemon tools or alcohol 120% installed 



if you do just disable any of the virtual drives


----------



## leary (Mar 11, 2009)

Good guess!! I uninstalled 120% not sure what daemon tools is but I checked my programs and its not listed. Tried the game with the same results.:sigh: I'l uninstall the game try it again...I'll reply back if that worked.


----------



## leary (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope...same thing. Its recognizes the DVD to install it but doesn't to launch it. Anything else?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

did you download the latest patch?


----------



## leary (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah....didn't help.


----------



## leary (Mar 11, 2009)

I give up. I ordered it thru Steam. You can closed this thread and I appreciate the replies.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, you gave up quick.
If you are at all interested, I would follow the steps listed here and have the SecuROm support people take a look at your problem. It may simply be a drive incompatibility.


----------



## leary (Mar 11, 2009)

Tiber Septim said:


> Wow, you gave up quick.
> If you are at all interested, I would follow the steps listed here and have the SecuROm support people take a look at your problem. It may simply be a drive incompatibility.


Well after 3 successful reinstalls the 4th & 5th wouldn't work. It keep coming with errors while loading....the straw that broke the camel's back so to speak.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have more than one antivirus on your computer?was just looking at your screenshot looks like you have avast,and norton.more than one av is known to cause pc issues.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG!!!!
You are killing you PC mate...
let's count the anti-malware that you have : 

1- Avast
2- Norton
3- Malwarebytes
4- Spybot search and destroy
5- windows defender
6- Spyware blaster

this is not a good thing trust me!

I have Avast and Malwarebytes and that's enough, also running two anti-virus at the same time is not a good idea at all (avast and norton)

try to install the DVD on another PC and see if that problem persists


----------



## leary (Mar 11, 2009)

:redface:

Yep thats me...going overboard but its never been a issue with games. No Norton..but I have norton save & restore. :redface: What you didn't see is Sunbelt firewall and its all behind a router. :redface:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

can you try to install the DVD on another PC and see if the problem persists?


----------



## leary (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I do have a older gaming laptop I could try but I already DL with Steam so I'm playing it now. The DVD came with a upgrade video card and it would have been nice not to spend money but oh well.....plus after playing a game thru I like to use a cheat/trainer to mess around and I don't think with Steam you can do that but thats ok.


----------



## riff (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it possible that 'Process Explorer' is (or has been) running since you booted up ?

if this is the case then you get the same problem with Tomb Raider Underworld etc.

the solution is simplicity itself :wink:

you need to run a program called 'hide pe 100' that hides process explorer's footprint and allows these games to run.

i just installed 'clear skies' that came with my 'Powercolor HD 4870' and it did EXACTLY what you described. So I ran this program and VOILA i went straight into the game just like with Tomb Raider.

This program is on my website (dreamcode.com) for y'all to download :smile:

hope links are allowed in this forum so here it is

http://www.dreamcode.com/software/hidepe100.zip

1) download and unzip the contents to a chosen directory
2) make a link on desktop to the run.bat file in the contents
3) close 'process explorer' if running
4) run the link to the run.bat file
5) leave the dos box open in the background
6) RUN CLEAR SKIES WITHOUT PROBLEMS :4-cheers:

NOTE: i have not tried this cloaking software on Vista yet
NOTE: i added the run.bat with the relevant switch for my needs - check the text file for other available options


----------

